# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Forumi Shqiptar numëron 60.000 anëtarë të regjistruar

## RaPSouL

Duke u nisur nga postimi i bërë nga Albo para saktësisht 3 vite dhe 5 muaj më herët që është si vijon më posht.




> Këto ditë kemi arritur një shifër rekord në numrin e regjistrimeve. Po t'u hidhni një sy statistikave të forumit, janë tashmë mbi 20000 anëtarë të regjistruar, brenda një kohe 3 vjeçare që ky version i ri i forumit ka qënë në përdorim. Një shifër kjo e lartë që ka ardhur si pasojë e një rritje graduale dhe të qëndrueshme të pjesmarrjes në forum me rregjistrime të reja përditë. Me rritjen e numrit të shqiptarëve që kanë mundësi të përdorin Internetin, rritet edhe pjesmarrja në forum. Forumi Shqiptar është aktualisht forumi më i madh shqiptar si në pjesmarrje, jetëgjatësi dhe nga ana cilësore, megjithëse këtë të fundit ua lëmë anëtarëve tanë ta vlerësojnë.
> 
> Ajo që na gëzon ne më shume se sa vetë numri i anëtarëve të regjistruar që në fund të fundit është vetëm nje shifër, është konstatimi se forumi shqiptar mbledh shqiptarë nga gjithë bota, nga të gjitha krahinat e Shqipërisë, të të gjitha moshave, të besimeve të ndryshme fetare, të profesioneve të ndryshme qe i japin një larmi dhe interes së jashtëzakonshëm diskutimeve në forum. Nëse deri pak vite me parë shqiptarët ishin të ndarë në Internet në forume të veçanta krahinore ku diskutimi i përbashkët dukej si i pamundur, eksperienca dhe ekszistenca e këtij forumi shqiptar e ka hedhur edhe këtë tabu poshtë.
> 
> Me këtë rast, po hapim edhe një sondazh në lidhje me vizitat që secili prej jush bën në forum, duke dashur të mësojmë se sa prej jush jeni vizitorë të rregullt dhe sa prej jush na vizitoni më rrallë.
> 
> Stafi i Forumit


Dhe sot pas një periudhe shumë të shkurtër Forumi Shqiptar ka arritur të dyfishoj shifrat e anëtarëve të regjistruar, ka arritur të dyfishoj interesin që kanë njerëzit për forumin dhe ka arritur të dyfishoj vlerat që ka ky forumi madhështor Shqiptar.

Sot që nga ky moment Forumi Shqiptar numëron 40.000 anëtarë të regjistruar, e gjithë kjo vjen si rezultat i punës të palodhshme që ka bërë stafi i këtij forumi dhe që ka çuar deri tek zgjimi i interesit të shumë personave. Shpresojmë që ky numër ende të rritet dhe vlerat e Forumit Shqiptar do të rriten. Urime forumit për numrin e anëtarëve të arritur urime stafit të forumit dhe të gjithë anëtarëve të forumit ju dëshirojmë qëndrim të këndshëm dhe vizita sa më të shpeshta në të ardhmen.

Stafi i Forumit!

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> Duke u nisur nga postimi i bërë nga Albo para saktësisht 3 vite dhe 5 muaj më herët që është si vijon më posht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dhe sot pas një periudhe shumë të shkurtër Forumi Shqiptar ka arritur të dyfishoj shifrat e anëtarëve të regjistruar, ka arritur të dyfishoj interesin që kanë njerëzit për forumin dhe ka arritur të dyfishoj vlerat që ka ky forumi madhështor Shqiptar.
> 
> Sot që nga ky moment Forumi Shqiptar numëron 40.000 anëtarë të regjistruar, e gjithë kjo vjen si rezultat i punës të palodhshme që ka bërë stafi i këtij forumi dhe që ka çuar deri tek zgjimi i interesit të shumë personave. Shpresojmë që ky numër ende të rritet dhe vlerat e Forumit Shqiptar do të rriten. Urime forumit për numrin e anëtarëve të arritur urime stafit të forumit dhe të gjithë anëtarëve të forumit ju dëshirojmë qëndrim të këndshëm dhe vizita sa më të shpeshta në të ardhmen.
> 
> Stafi i Forumit!



Absolutisht qe ky eshte forumi me i madh qe bashkon Shqiptaret nga trevat Shqiptare dhe diaspora por nje numer prej 40000 antaresh eshte teper i ekzagjeruar per te qene realist. Shto ketu qe nje pjese e antareve aktiv jane regjistruar me dy apo me shume emra por le ta pranojme qe ky eshte nje numer i vogel. 

Bera nje kerkim tek lista e antareve dhe me del qe jane gjithsej 10926 anetare. Megjithate dhe keta nje pjese teper e vogel jane aktiv. Psh. nga 15 anetar qe kane ditelindjen sot me perjashtim te Shkelqesia_E_Tij qe eshte teper aktiv (perfitoj nga rasti ti uroj gezuar ditelindjen) 11 anetaret e tjere nuk kane bere qofte dhe nje postim te vetem.

Mendoj qe puna qe ka bere stafi ka qene shume e mire, formati po ashtu shume i mire por ka akoma pune perpara sepse teknologjia ecen me hapa galopant. 

Pershendes stafin e forumit dhe i uroj pune te mbare.

----------


## white-knight

Urime Albos edhe stafit te tij  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Mendimet ose opinionet e anëtarëve të tjerë janë të mirëpritura në lidhje me Forumin, stafin, punën dhe vlerat që ka ky Forum dhe staf, si ju anëtarë të rrinjë poashtu edhe ato anëtarë më të vjetër që ka forumi.

----------


## BEHARI

urime Albos_Darius-"white knight"

----------


## Llapi

ky eshte nji forum me me  shum pak antar seq paske cek ti  por antaret e  stafit i kan nga 1000 a sa te duash nofka vetem sa per tu reklamuar kinse eshte ma i madhi nder forumet shqiptare
ndersa per qe eshte forumi me me cenzur ne ket rruzull toksor as qe duhet diskutue bile 
sidoqoft jemi mesuar disi te jemi prezent shpesh ne ket forum dhe une jam i lindur per mos tu dorzuar dhe disi pjesmarrjen time ketu e konsideroi si nji luft me te padrejten nji luft qe ne te vertet shum beteja i kam humbur por luften ende jo por nuk dorzohem dhe do vazhdoi ende

----------


## sulioti

Forum I Se Vertetes Se Madhe Se Shoqeris Aktuale Shqiptare.nese Njerzit Ne Kontakte Direkte Eshte E Veshtire Komunikimi Per Shkak Te Sistemit Ipokrit Shqiptar Ketu Te Gjitha Shtresat E Shoqeris Munt Te Bejn Nje Bashkebisedim Brenda Kufijve Pa Egzagjerime Per Porblemet Dhe Hallet Qe Perballet Sot Shoqeria Shqiptare E Me Gjere.ketu Njerzit Mesojne  Dhe Shkembejne Mendime Dhe Ide Te Ndryshme Dhe Kjo Eshte Plus I Madh Per Shoqerin Ton Qe Ne Gjerat Dhe Ne Bisedat E Lira Qe Shtrohen Ne Kete Foruum Te Njohim Me Mire E Me Qarte Njeri Tjeterin Dhe Ne Fund Te Dalim Ne Nje Konkluzion Te Mire E Te Qart Gjithmon Ne Dobi Te Kombit Ton.pershendes Te Gjith Stafin E Forumit Dhe Uroj Qe Te Gjith Sebashku Te Punojme Ne Forma Te Ndryshme Per Te Ngritur Nivelin E Dijes Dhe Kultures Ne Te Gjithe Hapsiren Shqipfolese.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Duke u nisur nga postimi i bërë nga Albo para saktësisht 3 vite dhe 5 muaj më herët që është si vijon më posht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dhe sot pas një periudhe shumë të shkurtër Forumi Shqiptar ka arritur të dyfishoj shifrat e anëtarëve të regjistruar, ka arritur të dyfishoj interesin që kanë njerëzit për forumin dhe ka arritur të dyfishoj vlerat që ka ky forumi madhështor Shqiptar.
> 
> Sot që nga ky moment Forumi Shqiptar numëron 40.000 anëtarë të regjistruar, e gjithë kjo vjen si rezultat i punës të palodhshme që ka bërë stafi i këtij forumi dhe që ka çuar deri tek zgjimi i interesit të shumë personave. Shpresojmë që ky numër ende të rritet dhe vlerat e Forumit Shqiptar do të rriten. Urime forumit për numrin e anëtarëve të arritur urime stafit të forumit dhe të gjithë anëtarëve të forumit ju dëshirojmë qëndrim të këndshëm dhe vizita sa më të shpeshta në të ardhmen.
> 
> Stafi i Forumit!


KOT NUK THONE:QE KUR NJE I CMENDUR SHKRUAN VETEM,NGELET I CMENDUR,
KUR SHKRUAJN 40 00O,BEHET POPULL.?!"

----------


## goldian

urime ALBOS dhe stafit te tij
ps. kush jane anetaret me me shume postime

----------


## daniel00

Urime stafit sepse ka antaret dhe antiantaret me cilesor , qesharak , argetues , frymezues studjues .

----------


## goldian

O DANIEL ca den me than antiantaret 
sinqerisht po pyes

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> Duke u nisur nga postimi i bërë nga Albo para saktësisht 3 vite dhe 5 muaj më herët që është si vijon më posht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dhe sot pas një periudhe shumë të shkurtër Forumi Shqiptar ka arritur të dyfishoj shifrat e anëtarëve të regjistruar, ka arritur të dyfishoj interesin që kanë njerëzit për forumin dhe ka arritur të dyfishoj vlerat që ka ky forumi madhështor Shqiptar.
> 
> Sot që nga ky moment Forumi Shqiptar numëron 40.000 anëtarë të regjistruar, e gjithë kjo vjen si rezultat i punës të palodhshme që ka bërë stafi i këtij forumi dhe që ka çuar deri tek zgjimi i interesit të shumë personave. Shpresojmë që ky numër ende të rritet dhe vlerat e Forumit Shqiptar do të rriten. Urime forumit për numrin e anëtarëve të arritur urime stafit të forumit dhe të gjithë anëtarëve të forumit ju dëshirojmë qëndrim të këndshëm dhe vizita sa më të shpeshta në të ardhmen.
> 
> Stafi i Forumit!


mos i ke futur dhe familjet

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Forumi shqiptar , 40.000 antar , por shum pak postime ( as 1 milion)
Prej ketyre me sa kam verejt , jan vetem disa dhjetra persona qe shkruajn.

Nese e krahasojm me disa nga forumet tjera te Ballkanit qe un frekuentoj duket qart se ska gjalleri te mjaftushme ne forumin shqiptar.

Nje forum maqedon : 9720 antar  , 1.1 milion postime
Tjetri forum maqedon : 25.000 antar , 1.9 milion postime

Nje forum kroat : 112.000 antar , 15 milion postime , 261.000 tema

Ndoshta te veten ktu e ka ber edhe cenzura dhe disa padrejtesi qe ndodhin ne forumin shqiptar.

----------


## mendimi

Mundohuni te kerkoni cilesi dhe jo sasi. Ka me mijera anetare qe kane 2 emra, me mijera te tjere qe skan shkru kurre, me mijera te tjere qe kane qene aktive dhe jane larguar.
Momentalisht nga temat qe shoh jane disa qindera anetare.

----------


## Jack Watson

Pavarsisht ketyre qe thuhet me larte, FSH mbetet forumi me i madh shqiptar dhe me nivel intelektual shume me te ngritur se forumet e tjera. 40 000 mije anetare mund te te jene te rregjistruar po aktiv jane shume me pak.

----------


## land

nga natyra e tyre forumet jane te gjithe pa perjashtim antidemokratike,ka nje admin/diktator,dhe nje staf/byro politike qe determinon çdogje.
jane te panumerta rastet,ne te gjitha forumet,dhe ky nuk ben perjashtim, ku nje mod medioker censuron antare me vlera te jashtezakonshme.
shume nga kta antare ikin,nuk ju pelqen tutela e nje mediokri,shume te tjere rrine vazhdojne luften me idete e tyre me vlera, derisa nje dite do lodhen dhe keta.

nuk ke ç'ben,kjo eshte natyra e forumeve. 

ps.gjithsesi ky eshte forumi me i madh dhe me i mire Shqiptar ne internet,me gjithe anet negative dhe pozitive qe ka.

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> nga natyra e tyre forumet jane te gjithe pa perjashtim antidemokratike,ka nje admin/diktator,dhe nje staf/byro politike qe determinon çdogje.


Kjo nuk eshte e vertete. Forumi ka moderator te nje niveli te mire si nga na organizative ashtu dhe nga ana intelektuale. Dariusi psh. edhe pse ka disa fiksime ne disa ceshtje te caktuar ka nje informacion te gjere njohurish.

Problemi qendron tek krye-administratori i cili le per te deshiruar me cenzuren (nuk jam i sigurte nese kete cenzur e ushtron ky apo ndonje super moderator filo-Albo) qe u ben disa postimeve ne temat me te nxehta sic jane temat e ceshtjeve Kombetare apo Came apo marredheniet Shqiptaro-Greke etj.

Po te besh nje krahasim cilesor, forumi ka ngritje nga viti ne vit, por ajo qe mbetet konstante eshte numri i antareve aktiv. Problemi shtrohet, se duhet te gjejme rruge te reja per te thithur shqiptaret kudo qe lundrojne ne internet. kjo padyshim do njerez te specializuar, mbase dhe punonjes me pagese. Ose do te mbetet ky forum qe eshte me 300- 400 anetar aktiv qe per arsye te inercise do te jene postues dhe lexues te rregullt.

----------


## dardajan

Kur forumi  kishte 20-25 mije  antare kishte  gjithmon  ne  linje nga 500-600-1000  antare ndersa  sot  me 40000  antare antare  ne  linje  ka  nga 200-  deri 450 max. Pra  rritja  e  numrit  te  antareve  nuk i  pergjigjet  antareve  ne  linje gje  qe  do  te  thote  se  forumi  eshte  ne  renie  dhe  jo  ne  rritje.
Arsyet,!  nuk  ja  vlen  ti  flasim  ketu.
Ky  forum  ka patur antare  shum  te  zgjuar  dhe  te  edukuar qe sot  nuk  marrin  me  pjese as  per  ta  lexuar  ate.
Nga  ky  forum  jane  larguar  te  gjith ata  qe  kane  ndihmuar  ne  ditet  e  para  te  lindjes  se tij jane  larguar  te  gjith  supermoderatoret  dhe  moderatoret  me  te  afte, me  te  pjekur, e  me  te  kulturuar (pa  ju  ngelur  hatri  atyre  te  tanishmit).
Regjistrimet  e  reja jane  me  shume  nga  adoleshent, apo shum  te  rinj  ne  moshe qe  e  marrin  forumin si  pike  takimi  per gallate  personale e shoqerore.
Prandaj dhe  postimet  e tyre  fshihen dhe  ka  shum  probleme.
Me  keta  antare  forumi  pasurohet  ne  numer  por  jo  ne  cilesi sepse  ata  nuk  kane  asgje konkrete  per  te  thene por  vetem  llogje  me  njeri-tjetrin.

*Numri më i madh i anëtarëve në linjë ishte 1,088, 14-12-2007 më 15:41.*

Ky  mund  te  quhet  si  kulmi  i  antareve  ne  linje  dhe  qe  ateher  ka  patur  vetem  renie  megjith  regjistrimet  e  reja.

Cdo  gje  ne  natyre  ka ne  fillim  lindjen, rritjen,  plakjen, dhe  vdekjen.

Ky  forum  eshte  ne  fazen  e  plakjes  sipas  mendimit tim.

Por  mos  u  ligshtoni ju  si  staf se  me  pune  arrihet  gjthcka,  prandaj  mundohuni  te  gjeni  rruge  te  reja per  ta  bere  forumin terheqes dhe  interesant .

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> urime Albos_Darius-"white knight"


 :uahaha:  :uahaha:  :uahaha: .LooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooL.Ahahahaahaha  haahah.Te lumt pushka behar je shume i zgjuar nuk e di si e gjete po ke ber zbulimin e Mivjecarit.

Urime Albos-Staffit-Antareve-Forumit.

----------


## mesia4ever

39999.5 se mua mos me llogaritni edhe shume, se spo kyqem shpesh. :buzeqeshje:  Shaka bera, vetem urime stafit.

----------

